# Indian PCC in USA



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ,

I am living in US for the last 5 years with occasional trips to India for vacation. Will I need Indian PCC for the immigration purposes?

Also has anyone got it done from Indian Consulate at NYC?
How much time it takes as they are asking to submit the original passport as well?

Thanks,
RK.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

taj2980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am living in US for the last 5 years with occasional trips to India for vacation. Will I need Indian PCC for the immigration purposes?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I can answer your first question. If you have lived (cumulatively) for more than 12 months in India over the past 10 years then you need to submit an Indian PCC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks cook snake. So I will have to get the Indian PCC, now just need to know how


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

taj2980 said:


> Thanks cook snake. So I will have to get the Indian PCC, now just need to know how


I meant coolsnake..


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

taj2980 said:


> Thanks cook snake. So I will have to get the Indian PCC, now just need to know how


Just apply to your nearest CGI (Consulate General of India) office.

I applied yesterday for mine at CGI Atlanta. I called them before sending my docs. The person told me if they are able to find my old police report in the system, then they can issue it in 2-3 days, If not then it may take 1-2 months. So hope for the best.


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Just apply to your nearest CGI (Consulate General of India) office.
> 
> I applied yesterday for mine at CGI Atlanta. I called them before sending my docs. The person told me if they are able to find my old police report in the system, then they can issue it in 2-3 days, If not then it may take 1-2 months. So hope for the best.


Thanks Paul007 ,

Did you get your Indian PCC, have you heard anything from them. 

RK


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

taj2980 said:


> Thanks Paul007 ,
> 
> Did you get your Indian PCC, have you heard anything from them.
> 
> RK


I received my Indian PCC yesterday. It hardly took a week. I mailed my docs along with the fee to Consulate General of India at Atlanta. Way faster than FBI check which took almost 1.5 month.


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I received my Indian PCC yesterday. It hardly took a week. I mailed my docs along with the fee to Consulate General of India at Atlanta. Way faster than FBI check which took almost 1.5 month.



Great news, one more question. No CO has been allocated yet for my case. Shall I start collecting the documents or wait for the CO.


Thanks 
RK


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

taj2980 said:


> Great news, one more question. No CO has been allocated yet for my case. Shall I start collecting the documents or wait for the CO.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> RK


No harm in gathering all your docs before CO allocation. You can go ahead and start collecting. Although I will do my Medical only after the CO is allocated, it cost a lot of money here in the US. Almost $450/adult and $150/child.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> No harm in gathering all your docs before CO allocation. You can go ahead and start collecting. Although I will do my Medical only after the CO is allocated, it cost a lot of money here in the US. Almost $450/adult and $150/child.


Hey Paul,

I downloaded the misc services form this website:
Embassy of India - Washington DC (official website) United States of America - POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE (PCC)

It states that the original passport needs to be sent with the completed form. Did you have to send that ?

Did you just follow the "How to Apply:" instructions or was something out of line?

Thanks


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I downloaded the misc services form this website:
> Embassy of India - Washington DC (official website) United States of America - POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE (PCC)
> ...


Yes, I sent my (original) Passport. Because they will also put a "PCC issued for Australia" stamp in the passport. Just follow "How to apply" instructions given on website.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Yes, I sent my (original) Passport. Because they will also put a "PCC issued for Australia" stamp in the passport. Just follow "How to apply" instructions given on website.


Thanks Paul


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Parul,

I am in a similar boat. Waiting for CO to get assigned.
I am in LA from past 9 months & looking for Indian PCC to be done.
As I can't go to consulate in person to SFO, I wish to send all the docs to consulate.

Could you please share with me what all docs did you send & did you also send the fedex return courier?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hi Parul,
> 
> I am in a similar boat. Waiting for CO to get assigned.
> I am in LA from past 9 months & looking for Indian PCC to be done.
> ...


Just check the website if your nearest Indian Consulate. Follow the simple instructions .... and you will be ok .....

I live in Florida, my nearest consulate is Atlanta. Just get the "Money Orders" made of requested amount. You can get "Money Orders" made free of charge from your local "Amscot". Most consulates DO NOT accept 'Credit Card' or 'Personal Checks'. 

*Here is what I sent them along with a Cover Letter .....*


1.	Miscellaneous Services Application form of each applicant.
2.	Original Passport of each applicant.
3.	Notarized copy of first 5 pages and last 2 pages of each applicant’s passport.
4.	Personal Particulars Performa (3 copies) of each applicant.
5.	Notarized copy of I-797, I-94 and US Visa of each applicant.
6.	Latest Notarized Water Bill as address proof.
7.	$45 application fee and $3 ICWF fee for each applicant paid via money orders.
8.	Pre-paid (USPS Priority Mail with Tracking #) return mailing envelope.


And I received my PCC in 7 days flat including shipping days and weekends. 

Hope this helps ....


----------



## spprivate (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes
You have to submit the original passport.If you are near NYC just walkin and submit the documents..

Paul,I am from Atlanta too.What subclass are you applying.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

spprivate said:


> Yes
> You have to submit the original passport.If you are near NYC just walkin and submit the documents..
> 
> Paul,I am from Atlanta too.What subclass are you applying.


I got an invite for 189


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is what I sent them along with a Cover Letter .....
1. Miscellaneous Services Application form of each applicant.
2. Original Passport of each applicant.
3. Notarized copy of first 5 pages and last 2 pages of each applicant’s passport.
4. Personal Particulars Performa (3 copies) of each applicant.
5. Notarized copy of I-797 said:


> Few quetions.
> 
> - Are the docs needed to be notarized in US itself or Indian notarized copies would do?
> - what is personal particulat perform?
> ...


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Few quetions.
> 
> - Are the docs needed to be notarized in US itself or Indian notarized copies would do?
> I think Indian Notarization should work. Not sure though ...
> ...


Hope it helps.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Hope it helps.


- As I am staying in Hotel, I don't have any bills What shall I send as residential proof?
For how long you are staying in the hotel ? Did you recently moved to US ? Are you on H1 or B1 ?

----- I have been staying in Hotel from past 9 months, I am on L1B. My visa has expired but I am staying on I94 as the validity is till 2015. Will they accept it?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> - As I am staying in Hotel, I don't have any bills What shall I send as residential proof?
> For how long you are staying in the hotel ? Did you recently moved to US ? Are you on H1 or B1 ?
> 
> ----- I have been staying in Hotel from past 9 months, I am on L1B. My visa has expired but I am staying on I94 as the validity is till 2015. Will they accept it?


ok, Do you have Drivers License atleast ? Instead of Utility Bill, you can send copy of drivers license. If you don't have one, its easy to get one even with a Hotel Address. Many tourists get drivers license with Hotel Addresses. Or best, just call CGI and inform that your company is paying for your Hotel Accommodation and you do not have any bills. Most CGI's take customer calls between 1-3 PM everyday.

Regarding your expired Visa, mine expired too in Sep 2012, but its the date on I-94 that matters, so don't worry about it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

You know what.. you are just the best... .. I don't have driver's license but tomorrow I am going to DMV to get the ID done ( like DL) probably that might help.. Notarized copies of ID shoudl do right? not the original...


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> You know what.. you are just the best... .. I don't have driver's license but tomorrow I am going to DMV to get the ID done ( like DL) probably that might help.. Notarized copies of ID shoudl do right? not the original...


Yes, Notarized copy of your State ID is more than sufficient. 

Glad to be of any help. 

Best of Luck for tomorrow's DMV's visit. Take all your originals. (Passport, I94, I797 ... etc) For the address proof, show them *Hotel Room Booking* document or something in your name. They need to see some document to know where you are staying.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

wow that's a good thought to carry the hotel reservation thing.. I didn't think about that before.. Thanks for that


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Just check the website if your nearest Indian Consulate. Follow the simple instructions .... and you will be ok .....
> 
> I live in Florida, my nearest consulate is Atlanta. Just get the "Money Orders" made of requested amount. You can get "Money Orders" made free of charge from your local "Amscot". Most consulates DO NOT accept 'Credit Card' or 'Personal Checks'.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

I am thinking of taking 4 pages photocopied on single page to avoid any extra expense ( cost is $10 for each sign ), Do you think that should be acceptable or I need to take extra copies?
Here is how I have taken the photocopies which I am planning to get notarized.

1) Passport page 0-3 on single page
2) US Visa, I94 & page 4-5 on single page

So I have 2 pages to be notarized instead of 5 to avoid the cost.
Am I good to go ahead for notarization?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I am thinking of taking 4 pages photocopied on single page to avoid any extra expense ( cost is $10 for each sign ), Do you think that should be acceptable or I need to take extra copies?
> Here is how I have taken the photocopies which I am planning to get notarized.
> ...


I wouldn't recommend that, *unless someone has already tried it successfully*. Try going to a UPS store for notarizing the docs. They charge $5 in most states. I'm not even sure why they need these copies, because they ask for the original passport. Anyway, IMO, the risk is not worth $30. On the website it's clearly stated that if the documents are not complete etc...the application will be sent back. You'll unnecessarily delay your process and needless to say, you'll have to get everything notarized again and pay UPS shipping again. :drama:


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> I wouldn't recommend that, *unless someone has already tried it successfully*. Try going to a UPS store for notarizing the docs. They charge $5 in most states. I'm not even sure why they need these copies, because they ask for the original passport. Anyway, IMO, the risk is not worth $30. On the website it's clearly stated that if the documents are not complete etc...the application will be sent back. You'll unnecessarily delay your process and needless to say, you'll have to get everything notarized again and pay UPS shipping again. :drama:


Thanks for your comments. Yes I agree that it is not worth taking risk. Here in Cali, they charge $10 per sign  I was just trying to avoid extra unnecessary cost but I guess spending $30 is a good deal rather than repeating the whole process.

I am planning for 

1) Get the notarized copies from UPS
2) Send though USPS express mail
3) Add USPS priority return envelop

Does my plan look correct?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Thanks for your comments. Yes I agree that it is not worth taking risk. Here in Cali, they charge $10 per sign  I was just trying to avoid extra unnecessary cost but I guess spending $30 is a good deal rather than repeating the whole process.
> 
> I am planning for
> 
> ...


YW
I sent mine using UPS itself because I trust UPS more than USPS. USPS express mail was also more expensive for me. Don't send a priority envelope for sure though, because that can't be tracked. Either include an Express mail envelope or a UPS one


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> YW
> I sent mine using UPS itself because I trust UPS more than USPS. USPS express mail was also more expensive for me. Don't send a priority envelope for sure though, because that can't be tracked. Either include an Express mail envelope or a UPS one


I am thinking of going with UPS then.What service shall I take from UPS?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> I am thinking of going with UPS then.What service shall I take from UPS?


Cheapest with tracking


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Cheapest with tracking


Applicable to both Indian & FBI clearance?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Applicable to both Indian & FBI clearance?


I guess the two thread got a bit confusing...let me clarify 

FBI : You're not sending the passport or any original docs; ergo, you don't really need to track it while sending or coming back. But, a confirmation of delivery and fast postal method would be good.
= Use USPS priority mail

Indian PCC: You're sending the passport.
= Use UPS both ways

hth


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> I guess the two thread got a bit confusing...let me clarify
> 
> FBI : You're not sending the passport or any original docs; ergo, you don't really need to track it while sending or coming back. But, a confirmation of delivery and fast postal method would be good.
> = Use USPS priority mail
> ...


wow just checked rate for USPS Priority mail for FBI as advised by you, hardly cost 6-7$ hurrayyy.. At least somewhere I am able to save the cost :clap2:


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I am thinking of taking 4 pages photocopied on single page to avoid any extra expense ( cost is $10 for each sign ), Do you think that should be acceptable or I need to take extra copies?
> Here is how I have taken the photocopies which I am planning to get notarized.
> ...


Do you have a Bank A/c ? If Yes, don't waste your money on Notary. Just go to your bank and tell them you want to get some docs notarized. They do it for Free for their customers. I have got atleast 20 docs notarized all for free from my bank "Bank of America", and you will find them at every corner in every US city. 

2 Passport Pages (i.e. Page # 1 and Page #2) on 1 page is fine. 
US Visa and I94 on 1 page will work too.
That is how I did. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Do you have a Bank A/c ? If Yes, don't waste your money on Notary. Just go to your bank and tell them you want to get some docs notarized. They do it for Free for their customers. I have got atleast 20 docs notarized all for free from my bank "Bank of America", and you will find them at every corner in every US city.
> 
> 2 Passport Pages (i.e. Page # 1 and Page #2) on 1 page is fine.
> US Visa and I94 on 1 page will work too.
> ...


:confused2:


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Thanks for your comments. Yes I agree that it is not worth taking risk. Here in Cali, they charge $10 per sign  I was just trying to avoid extra unnecessary cost but I guess spending $30 is a good deal rather than repeating the whole process.
> 
> I am planning for
> 
> ...


I think USPS Express Mail is $18.00
USPS Priority Mail is ~$5.15, 0.70 extra for Tracking.

Use Priority Mail both ways. I did it without any problems.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> :confused2:


Sorry looks like my content was not posted. Unfortunately I don't have bank account here in US , I am surviving on HDFC Forex & so getting the docs notarized from bank option is closed for me 

By the way, they have asked for first 5 pages of passport.
Page 1-2 makes sense but rest all pages are blank for me. Do I still need to get them notarized & waste 20$


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> :confused2:


Now what ?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Sorry looks like my content was not posted. Unfortunately I don't have bank account here in US , I am surviving on HDFC Forex & so getting the docs notarized from bank option is closed for me
> 
> By the way, they have asked for first 5 pages of passport.
> Page 1-2 makes sense but rest all pages are blank for me. Do I still need to get them notarized & waste 20$


Sorry to say, but yes, Doesn't matter even if the page is blank .... They got to see first 5 pages.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I think USPS Express Mail is $18.00
> USPS Priority Mail is ~$5.15, 0.70 extra for Tracking.
> 
> Use Priority Mail both ways. I did it without any problems.



FBI - USPS priority
Indian PCC - UPS with return envelop...

Right?


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Sorry to say, but yes, Doesn't matter even if the page is blank .... They got to see first 5 pages.


They also need 3 copies of personal form.. 3 photos :O & that too all of them hand written... correct?? It doesn't make sense to me at all why 3 copies?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> They also need 3 copies of personal form.. 3 photos :O & that too all of them hand written... correct?? It doesn't make sense to me at all why 3 copies?


I just filled PDFs, printed and signed .... didn't do handwritten. And this is only required when they are unable to find your record in their system, in that case they send 2 copies to the RPO from where your passport was issued. 

You case may be a little complicated as well, because you said you no longer live at the address (in India) which is mentioned in your passport. They might ask, why you didn't get your address updated in your passport.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> FBI - USPS priority
> Indian PCC - UPS with return envelop...
> 
> Right?


I have never used UPS for anything ..... So I can't say anything about them ....

For my FBI and Indian PCC, I used *USPS Priority Mail* with (Tracking or Delivery Confirmation, both are same)

Cost me $5.15 + 0.70 extra for (Tracking or Delivery Confirmation)

Everything worked perfectly.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I just filled PDFs, printed and signed .... didn't do handwritten. And this is only required when they are unable to find your record in their system, in that case they send 2 copies to the RPO from where your passport was issued.
> 
> You case may be a little complicated as well, because you said you no longer live at the address (in India) which is mentioned in your passport. They might ask, why you didn't get your address updated in your passport.


Well I just got married 1,5 yrs back & from past 9 months have been staying in USA,no time to update my address on passport 

SO in permanent address on that personel form, what address shall I put? my Myaka address ( of passport) or sasural address??


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Well I just got married 1,5 yrs back & from past 9 months have been staying in USA,no time to update my address on passport
> 
> SO in permanent address on that personel form, what address shall I put? my Myaka address ( of passport) or sasural address??


Hmmmm..... That's a tough call ..... Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I just filled PDFs, printed and signed .... didn't do handwritten. And this is only required when they are unable to find your record in their system, in that case they send 2 copies to the RPO from where your passport was issued.
> 
> You case may be a little complicated as well, because you said you no longer live at the address (in India) which is mentioned in your passport. They might ask, why you didn't get your address updated in your passport.


Are you able to fill PDF online? I am not..


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Are you able to fill PDF online? I am not..


Actually, I downloaded it and converted it into a fillable PDF using a S/W.  Hate writing the same info over and over again.


----------

